# Questions for black people...



## weirdworms (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't). 

I see a lot of black militiant/black power stuff lately- I went to a very mixed school, so I see black people posting it on Facebook a lot. I've seen YouTube videos by militiants like Gazi Kodzo and Sensei Aishitemasu (if you know either of these, it means you frequent the "political side" of YouTube). 

While I'm not black, I realize black power wasn't meant for me, but, a lot of it doesn't make sense and even goes against itself. 

1. A lot of black people say that white people love their animals too much. I knew a black guy who was a cat breeder, he says a lot of black people hate cats too. So, were the anicient Egyptians black or not??? Because they practically worshipped cats. If you wanna worship your ancestors (since black people seem to do that a lot), then you better start liking cats and treating your pets with respect.

2. The "Black Thanksgiving" memes spreading on Facebook last year, naming all the good things about Thanksgiving in black households, and bad things in white households. But wasn't Thanksgiving an evil day, for whites to celebrate violence and enslavement against Native Americans? Why are black people still celebrating it? Shouldn't they protest it like they protested the 4th of July?

3. I keep hearing that homophobia within the black community was instilled by white people. But black people say all the Abrahamic religious founders were white- and this is a big part of modern day homophobia. So... which is it? 

4. Do black people really think that black civilizations were perfect utopias and everyone was treated fairly? You know they all had slaves too- yeah they were the same race, but, they still had them. I'm sure they weren't treated well. They got into wars. 

5. Would you be happy if there were specific states in the USA that became "black-only" states (this includes government officials and police officers)? So you wouldn't have to deal with any white people?

6. Why do black people taunt the nerdy white kids, when they say that nerdy white kids cause the school shootings? Wouldn't it be best not to egg them on and leave him alone?

7. You throw black people with mental illness under the bus. Nobody seemed to care when white police men shot and killed a 19 year old black college student who was having an emotional breakdown (he was bipolar). I'm also bipolar and this story was very upsetting to me. Apparently, mental illness is a "white" thing. 

8. Do you really think that every single thing in the world was invented by black people?


Idk where I can post this and get anything other than _"We don't have to answer to you!!!"_ or whatever. But I figured I'd try here.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> 
> I see a lot of black militiant/black power stuff lately- I went to a very mixed school, so I see black people posting it on Facebook a lot. I've seen YouTube videos by militiants like Gazi Kodzo and Sensei Aishitemasu (if you know either of these, it means you frequent the "political side" of YouTube).
> 
> ...



Are you serious?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> 
> I see a lot of black militiant/black power stuff lately- I went to a very mixed school, so I see black people posting it on Facebook a lot. I've seen YouTube videos by militiants like Gazi Kodzo and Sensei Aishitemasu (if you know either of these, it means you frequent the "political side" of YouTube).
> 
> ...


Is this a joke or are you looking for a serious response?  Half your questions sound like ignorant assumptions and the other half dont make any sense.


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes, I'm looking for serious answers.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2016)

Only a fool would ask such retarded questions. Ask serious questions one at a time and I will see if I can help you out. However, if youre just retarded I wont allow you to converse with me.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Yes, I'm looking for serious answers.



OK. So here is a question for you. When and from who did you hear that a black person or any for that matter believes that "everything in the world was invented by black people"?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I'm looking for serious answers.
> ...


I get the impression he is referring to the fact that Africa has educated europeans twice and that somehow means that Blacks invented everything.  Maybe from his perspective that makes sense?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 21, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...



Not certain, but the way his questions are presented makes it difficult not to dismiss him as a joke.....or as you said, a "retard".


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm assuming that you're both black... I guess you don't go on Facebook very often or follow militiant YouTubers and blogs... they all say the shit I mentioned but it doesn't always make sense... and I can't ask them because they refuse to answer any non-black person. I'll try finding another forum.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> I'm assuming that you're both black... I guess you don't go on Facebook very often or follow militiant YouTubers and blogs... they all say the shit I mentioned but it doesn't always make sense... and I can't ask them because they refuse to answer any non-black person. I'll try finding another forum.


When you get differing points of view and try to pretend all Black people think the same it wont make very much sense. Your inability to figure that out doest bode well for you or indicate you possess a high level of intellect. Try being intelligent and asking a question without generalizing.


----------



## racialreality9 (Aug 22, 2016)

I think black people do have a sort of natural, sexual and tribal instincts which might be healthier.

White people are obsessed with saving everything, they feel guilty about everything, whereas black people just breed, they don't get obsessed, they live in the here and now, and the rest of us have to take care of them.  The black approach is working, the white approach is not.


----------



## peabody (Aug 22, 2016)

Whites have evolved poorly. Many of them are fat, pastey and cowardly. The males drink Budwiser do meth. They will save themselves if they mix with blacks, with Mexicans and with arabs, creating a world in the future where everyone is brown. California, where white people are no longer the majority, is already headed in that direction.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 22, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> I'm assuming that you're both black... I guess you don't go on Facebook very often or follow militiant YouTubers and blogs... they all say the shit I mentioned but it doesn't always make sense... and I can't ask them because they refuse to answer any non-black person. I'll try finding another forum.



I  happen to be Black, and visit Facebook on a fairly regular basis.I have about 500 friends there who are mostly people that I know from my hometown, went to school with and grew up with. And the majority of THEM happen to be black as well.

The  majority of our conversations revolve around work, home, family activities and news about mutual friends, not anything even similar to what you seem to ASSuse that all Black people talk about. 

 Some of us are conservative, some are liberal and some are in between.

If you can grasp what I am telling you, what I am saying is that we are all individuals, who think differently,


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 22, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> 
> I see a lot of black militiant/black power stuff lately- I went to a very mixed school, so I see black people posting it on Facebook a lot. I've seen YouTube videos by militiants like Gazi Kodzo and Sensei Aishitemasu (if you know either of these, it means you frequent the "political side" of YouTube).
> 
> ...



I am going to try and seriously answer your questions.

1. Some blacks love animals. Some do not. I like dogs. I find cats creepy. Not all black people feel the same about animals.  The same is true with White people.

I think the cat god of Egypt was bast.  I think the Egyptians beseeched it for healthy children.  By the way, my ancestors are from West Africa and mostly nomadic.  I do not claim Egyptians as my ancestors.  I don't feel I need too.

2. Black Thanksgiving. Sorry, have not heard of it.  However, there were members of my family that slams Thanksgiving and its history.  But they still give thanks, eat the food and watch the game!!  Weird, huh?

My family celebrate the 4th of July.  With cookouts, firecrackers and sometimes to go see the cities firework.  My family has some ex-military in it and we salute the flag, say the pledge and sing the anthem.  However, I don't look down on blacks that don't. They have that right. Maybe one day they can come and accept history as it is and appreciate what this country does offer them.

Maybe

3. I think homophobia is mostly taught by Western Religion.  However, homophobia could have existed among my ancestors long before the slave trade.

In other words, I don't really.  But our culture is steeped in it.

4 No.  West Africans used to enslave and sell other West Africans.  On top of that, some were highly nomadic.  Nomadic cultures tend to be brutal.

Today in Liberia(West African country identified as one of the places where American slaves come from), there is rampant corruption, crime and lots of destruction due to Wars.  One such war being a genocidal war. No, there are radicals that like to fantasize about our people being kings and queens or even Gods but the truth is that is black propaganda to make people feel good about themselves.

See Marcus Garvey and Pan Africanism

5.  See Liberia and its history.

6.If you think someone is dangerous, you should leave them alone
In general, you should treat people with respect.

7. No mental illness is a human thing and normally black people start to protest when a black person with a mental illness is killed by a cop.

Then again, we blacks tend to protest whenever any black person is killed by a cop.  That is not necessary a good thing.

8. No.  There are black radicals that actually try to claim most things are, but the truth is no.

OK.  That was not so bad.  I did try to answer your question my understanding of things.  Maybe someone disagree


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> ...




This is an excellent reply and shows the diversity of Black people.  Some of the things I agree with but I disagree on others. Some Blacks are at various levels of awareness and some are not.  A lot of Blacks still dont know their true history and just accept what white people tell them which is odd to me considering how many lies whites have been caught in. Some don't understand the causes of things that occur in Africa to this day. Some don't even realize that Africa is much larger than the white imposed boundaries it is currently define it by.  However, I dont judge these Black people because I understand the human condition. Some of the information is so over powering it is easy to dismiss it as conjecture or as Afrocentric babble as i once did without looking into it. Then one day I realized I was judging the information by the white mans ruler and thought about how silly that was since I know white people have an inherent need to lie about the truth.  Once I gave this information an honest look i realized those supposedly crazy Afrocentrics were either right on the mark or very close to the truth of things


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 22, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> ...


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! I posted these on other sites too but it either just got deleted or ignored!! You are the ONLY person who answered anything!! You're the best person in the world today.

I admit I did stereotype a bit. Your views are different from what I'd normally expect. 



Asclepias said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


You're the type of person I aimed for with these questions, honestly. But in that case, I can see why you won't answer them. It would be interesting to get some "woke" people to answer them but I know they won't. And even if a black person asked them, that person would likely just be labeled as an Uncle Tom. I guess it's easier to dodge questions than answer them.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


Well I told you to ask me a question at a time if you were serious but you disappeared and never did it. I dont think you were really aiming at anything. If you were serious you would agree to the format and let me educate you.


----------



## Nia88 (Aug 23, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> 
> I see a lot of black militiant/black power stuff lately- I went to a very mixed school, so I see black people posting it on Facebook a lot. I've seen YouTube videos by militiants like Gazi Kodzo and Sensei Aishitemasu (if you know either of these, it means you frequent the "political side" of YouTube).
> 
> ...


 
1. Black people do love their pets. I'm a huge cat lover and the rest of my family loves cats and dogs. Pretty much everyone in my family has a pet. But the thing some white people will spend crazy amounts of money on things like air conditioned dog houses or gourmet food for their pets. I love my cats but I'm not going to buy them diamond collars or anything like that. Even though I could afford it , it seems like a waste to me. 

2. I never celebrated thanksgiving. I'm Muslim. 

3. The homophobia issues is a unfortunately a big problem in the black community . But it has no religious reason behind. A lot of black men are homophobic because they think it isn't masculine enough. It is ignorance that pretty much drives homophobia in black communities. You'll find that educated blacks do not hold such views. 

4. No I don't think black civilizations were Utopias. I fact I do not think any ancient civilization was civilized at all. I think historians and movies have a tendency to romanticize ancient civilization whether black or white. 

5. No I wouldn't be happy if there was a black only state. I like living among different people. It would be boring living in a mono cultural society. 

6. American kids whether black or white have a tendency to tease nerdy kids in general. I'm a teacher and I've seen kids from all kinds of different races teasing the nerdy kids. But in places in India and Japan being "nerdy" or smart is actually desirable. 

7. It's not that black people throw mentally ill people under the bus. It's about lack of education and awareness. More educated blacks are more sympathetic to the mentally ill. I myself suffer from GAD and OCD and my family is very supportive. 

8. No I don't think everything in the world was invented by blacks. However I wish that black inventors would get more recognition in our history textbooks.


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Well I told you to ask me a question at a time if you were serious but you disappeared and never did it. I dont think you were really aiming at anything. If you were serious you would agree to the format and let me educate you.


Okay, sorry I must have missed that part. I'll try to ask one question at a time, but odds are my questions just get called "stupid"... whatever happened to "there's no such thing as a stupid question"???

So here's a question... hopefully it's not too "retarded" for you...

My school was middle class, the black kids always had the newest sneakers, phones, clothes, you name it. They mocked those of us who wore less flashy attire (like me). Almost all of them grew up in 2-parent homes to parents making middle-class income. I didn't even have that. Now they're acting like they suffered and were enslaved, and need to extract revenge. Thoughts on this?



Nia88 said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> ...


Thank you for answering!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 23, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Well I told you to ask me a question at a time if you were serious but you disappeared and never did it. I dont think you were really aiming at anything. If you were serious you would agree to the format and let me educate you.
> ...



I thought you said you were going to ask a question about Black people?  Are you claiming that only Black people mock those less financially well off?

What do you mean by they are acting like they are suffering and need to exact revenge?  Please be specific.


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, sorry I must have missed that part. I'll try to ask one question at a time, but odds are my questions just get called "stupid"... whatever happened to "there's no such thing as a stupid question"???
> ...



No, I know everyone mocks poorer people. I'm saying the black kids in my school were very well off, but now act like they were enslaved or lived during the 1800s. I've seen some of them post "We picked cotton for how many years"... I'm like, excuse me? You did? Because I lived a block from you and always saw you either playing outside or in class with me. 

But, fine, I'll ask a different question. And, yes, it will contain something of a stereotype, because, any question about race does. That's just how it is.

Do you actually believe in getting reparations and that it will happen?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


Wait a minute. Do you really think they are being literal when they say that?. They arent talking about themselves they are talking about our race. Their ancestors picked cotton and they know this.  Are you new to the area or something or unfamiliar with Black people?

I believe it should happen but I think white people would rather riot than admit the reason they lead in income is directly related to their ancestors profiting off of Black labor.


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > No, I know everyone mocks poorer people. I'm saying the black kids in my school were very well off, but now act like they were enslaved or lived during the 1800s. I've seen some of them post "We picked cotton for how many years"... I'm like, excuse me? You did? Because I lived a block from you and always saw you either playing outside or in class with me.
> ...



I know they aren't being literal, but, then why say it? Ancestor worship is a form of religion... and religion is not a science. There's nothing to prove it's real. Yes, the ancestors were real. Do you know their names? What they looked like? Did humans, or, specifically, black people, MAGICALLY get the ability to feel what their nameless and faceless ancestors felt? This is the type of flawed logic I was referring to. I didn't want to outright say that, but, this is the type of militiant black logic that seems so flawed to me. In a way, racism still exists so you "feel" what they felt, but to nowhere near the same extent and we all know this. As I said, if an American today picks cotton, they get paid for it as a job, they're not enslaved. Why claim something that someone did 200 years ago just because they may have looked like you? I know black people tend to have a closer sense of family with each other (even strangers the same hue), but... idk, I just don't get it. 

Yes, there would be a riot. Odds are, in front of the White House. And also, back to this point again... ANCESTORS. Not people who lived today.
You do realize, a lot of whites in the USA today are not related to the people who instilled slavery, right? Their ancestors came over on ships in as little as 100 years ago or more recently. I know all of one person who traced their lineage back to the 1600s... and as somewhat an SJW, she was not thrilled to find out they were slave-owning Confederates. 

Also brings me to the point that the black kids in my school came from families with more money than mine. What is my family supposed to give to families richer than ours? Also, how much would the reparations be? I bet most white families can't afford it either. And what would happen is, I feel anyone getting reparations would be tempted to just be lazy and live without fear of consequences, since they get a guarenteed "paycheck" (not just black people, anyone getting this type of thing would do that).


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 24, 2016)

Wwhh


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 24, 2016)

Reparations?  Crazy radicals demand that!! It sounds like the Government owe us!!

Legally, isnt the only thing that need to be satisfied is the Slave-Master contract.  

I dont think the government is responsible for such private dealings? Remember, the government only provided the regulations of the market.  Slaves were handled by private owners.

Also, isn't the debts of the dead unsecured?  Can you pass the debts of the father onto the son?  Is this "debt" apart of the estate?  Who is suppose to pay it?  How much from each person?


The easiest way to see if reparations is even sound, look to see the traditional method followed by other slave owning states.


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 24, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> Reparations?  Crazy radicals demand that!! It sounds like the Government owe us!!
> 
> Legally, isnt the only thing that need to be satisfied is the Slave-Master contract.
> 
> ...



What does "wwhh" mean?

Also, I just checked this Achlepias guy and his other posts on here... he definitely is a radical, seems to be the resident one on these forums. Which is who I was aiming for with my questiongs. No wonder he won't answer them straight-on. 

Honestly, I feel like half the logic of the black militiants makes sense, half of it is broken. I'm way more accepting of it than most "whites" (though I'm not really white, I look it usually. I'm not black at all though). But I'm not onto SJW or cuck level where I can hate myself for something I didn't choose.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 24, 2016)

Post 24 was a mistake

Maybe I should have deleted it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


They say it to make a point. Ancestor worship is a from of philosophy and even if it was religion it doesnt have to be science (which by the way is exactly what science used to be until whites tried to separate it).  Yes we know their names. It seems like you have done a lot of thinking without someone to guide you and made assumptions you know nothing about.  You honestly dont have to get it right off the bat. You have to be intelligent enough to learn and grow. If all you want to do is validate your sad errors in logic it makes no sense to talk to someone. Like most people with low intellects truth makes some people uncomfortable. Which one are you?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 24, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


Yes i realize the whites today are not the same whites that enslaved my Black ancestors. Most whites didnt even own slaves. They were too poor and too dumb to know that the slave owners were doing what the wealthy continue to do to this day. That really has nothing to do with anything though.. Todays whites have the same mentality derived from an inferiority complex. One thing I learned when I was younger was that you dont handicap someone you think is no competition. Whites to this day are fearful of Blacks and do all they can to keep them down.  Regarding reparations, again its not some sad white piece of trailer trash thats going to pay all Black people. This is US debt. Blacks made the US wealthy and did it under threat of death or injury to self and family members and for free. Thats what a debt is. Not only that they took back the land they gave Blacks, removed them from political office, and made up laws to keep them down. Jim Crow, vagrancy laws, etc are all part of the white inferiority complex. Again you dont handicap someone you really believe is inferior.


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> They say it to make a point. Ancestor worship is a from of philosophy and even if it was religion it doesnt have to be science (which by the way is exactly what science used to be until whites tried to separate it).  Yes we know their names. It seems like you have done a lot of thinking without someone to guide you and made assumptions you know nothing about.  You honestly dont have to get it right off the bat. You have to be intelligent enough to learn and grow. If all you want to do is validate your sad errors in logic it makes no sense to talk to someone. Like most people with low intellects truth makes some people uncomfortable. Which one are you?


They're separate nowadays for a reason. Any race would have done this by now with an advanced society. 

And do you really know their names? I mean not just Harriet Tubman, if you're gonna cherry pick famous examples, I can guarentee you aren't related to the ones you'd name. 

Which one am I? Well I won't be the one on my knees sucking black cock- that seems to be what you radical types want whites to do. Be "woke", stroke egos, pay reparations, whatever your melanated heart desires. Because people who looked similar to you were mistreated by people who may have looked similar to me? 

I won't tell my life story but it was not great. I was always mistreated by everyone- yes even whites too. So when I see people purposely try to make others hate themselves... it sits wrong with me, since that's what everyone did to me. 



Asclepias said:


> Yes i realize the whites today are not the same whites that enslaved my Black ancestors. Most whites didnt even own slaves. They were too poor and too dumb to know that the slave owners were doing what the wealthy continue to do to this day. That really has nothing to do with anything though.. Todays whites have the same mentality derived from an inferiority complex. One thing I learned when I was younger was that you dont handicap someone you think is no competition. Whites to this day are fearful of Blacks and do all they can to keep them down.  Regarding reparations, again its not some sad white piece of trailer trash thats going to pay all Black people. This is US debt. Blacks made the US wealthy and did it under threat of death or injury to self and family members and for free. Thats what a debt is. Not only that they took back the land they gave Blacks, removed them from political office, and made up laws to keep them down. Jim Crow, vagrancy laws, etc are all part of the white inferiority complex. Again you dont handicap someone you really believe is inferior.


So, let me get this straight, someone doesn't own any slaves, and that makes them stupid now? Amazing. You're setting yourself up to win by just spouting out opinions, pure opinions. And I can't even argue because... you can't prove something is or isn't "stupid". 

And that's not even how that works. Have you ever seen how handicapped and disabled people were treated back in the day? If they were physically or mentally inferior, why did they treat them that way? What about women being physically weaker? Why were they treated like garbage?


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> ...


Says the overt black supremacist, high school dropout....


----------



## racialreality9 (Aug 26, 2016)

The jews and blacks won't be satisfied until every last white American is their slave.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 27, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> The jews and blacks won't be satisfied until every last white American is their slave.



I don't mind obtaing one sweet white nurses.  I Hate to say this but White nurses are the best!  They go beyond the call of duty to make you comfortable.

She does not have to be cute or anything.  Just her doing the kind of job I've experienced is perfect.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 29, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > They say it to make a point. Ancestor worship is a from of philosophy and even if it was religion it doesnt have to be science (which by the way is exactly what science used to be until whites tried to separate it).  Yes we know their names. It seems like you have done a lot of thinking without someone to guide you and made assumptions you know nothing about.  You honestly dont have to get it right off the bat. You have to be intelligent enough to learn and grow. If all you want to do is validate your sad errors in logic it makes no sense to talk to someone. Like most people with low intellects truth makes some people uncomfortable. Which one are you?
> ...




I just said yes they really know their names. I didnt say it to convince you. I said it to inform you. You cant guarantee anything because you have no clue what you are talking about.

You keep saying "seems" which is pretty ignorant. Just because something seems a way to you only the truly retarded would accept that as fact without extensive research and affirmation.

I dont care about your life story to be honest. I was just answering your question.

What makes whites like you stupid is your assumptions about Blacks and the belief that you are better. You were taught this by wealthy whites simply because you posed a problem. They didnt want you poor ignorant whites joining with the enslaved.  They made sure of this by allowing you a little upward mobility but just enough so you made more than Blacks. Once it was evident Blacks were stronger and smarter they then made laws to hold Blacks back. Only stupid whites actually fall for this. I am not winning anything by educating you.  You dont pose a challenge for me to consider what i am doing as winning.

Yes that is how it works. If something doesnt fit your rationalizations and you are a weak person you attempt to make the person you fear look bad in some way to sooth your ego.


----------



## weirdworms (Aug 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I just said yes they really know their names. I didnt say it to convince you. I said it to inform you. You cant guarantee anything because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> You keep saying "seems" which is pretty ignorant. Just because something seems a way to you only the truly retarded would accept that as fact without extensive research and affirmation.
> 
> ...



Okay, so, the enslaved anecestor names... I'll let that go. No way to prove or disprove it. I mean, you can tell me that your great-great-great-great-great grandaddy was an enslaved man given the name Thomas Smith, I can't prove or disprove it. Only you and every other radical blacktivist actually knows if this is true or not, and you won't let it be known if it isn't.

I say "seems" because nobody in this world is actually 100% sure of anything- except you and the types like you, who magically drew that power from their ancestor worshipping sessions.

I don't believe I'm better than anyone- it's the radical black people nowadays doing it on social media. There was a picture of an African tribe in the sunlight, with the caption: _"If you need sunscreen to go outside, you weren't meant to live on this planet"_ (besides the fact that I know Asians who will get sunburnt as well, so I guess it wasn't targeted only as white... black people seem to pick and choose exactly _when_ light-skinned Asians are and are not on their side of the coin). Half the time, all I hear them doing is shit-talking whites and sometimes non-black PoC. Shit like having thin stringy hair that can't be styled, having mental illness, aging terribly, all sorts of stereotypical shit. 

I mean I tried to be an "ally" to PoC causes, then snapped to my senses. Allignment is pointless with anyone except myself. 

Look, I see black people achieve the greatest feats all the time. We all know they do. 

As for "fear"... why would men fear women if they were actually weaker? Why would people fear historically opressed groups (besides black people) who posed no actual physical threat or advantage? But idk why I ask, you don't care anyway. Maybe your logic makes sense for black people, but it isn't universal logic.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I just said yes they really know their names. I didnt say it to convince you. I said it to inform you. You cant guarantee anything because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> ...



Again i told you this to educate you.. not debate you. You dont have to believe it. its not important to anyone that you do.

White men fear anything with more strength than them including women. Strength is not always in the muscles. its also in the brain power, the mental and physical toughness. White men have an inferiority complex. You just proved it. Black people loving to be Black in no way infringes on your right to love yourself.  What is threatening about that to you?  Obviously its your inferiority complex hard at work. I mean when you look at it you can easily see why we cant help but love ourselves, our achievements under duress,  and the melanin we produce.

Of course this is universal logic. Even your founding white forefathers spoke on this very dynamic. I believe it was Thomas Jefferson that was afraid of the day when whites would have to pay for enslaving people.  Maybe you reside in an illiterate universe. i really dont know but please dont make dumb statements like you just did talking about universal logic. What you obviously meant to say was your logic which only the very saddest of white trash consider as reality.


----------



## Mudda (Sep 1, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I'm looking for serious answers.
> ...


Asclepper says it all the time.


----------



## Mudda (Sep 1, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming that you're both black... I guess you don't go on Facebook very often or follow militiant YouTubers and blogs... they all say the shit I mentioned but it doesn't always make sense... and I can't ask them because they refuse to answer any non-black person. I'll try finding another forum.
> ...


In other words, as usual, he has no proper answer.


----------



## Mudda (Sep 1, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


That's it, just keep pretending that everything is cool in the 'hood and avoid the issues he brings up.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Mudda said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So far he has not brought up any concrete  issues regarding the so called "hood', but he has made a number of ignorant, sweeping generalizations......and it appears that you are attempring to pick up where he left off.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...



There is no proper answer for misinformed ignorance.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He didnt bring up any issues with meth in the white neighborhoods. Get your head out of the sand.


----------



## Mudda (Sep 2, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sure there is, if you have one. Apparently, you don't.


----------



## Mudda (Sep 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


So someone can't bring up issues in the black community without bringing up the same issues in other communities? Umm... No.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



I do in fact have an answer, but prefer not to entertain ignorance. Especially when there is a wealth of information out there on the Internet that the OP could access to educate himself. You can do the same as well.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 2, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> A lot of black people say that white people love their animals too much. I knew a black guy who was a cat breeder, he says a lot of black people hate cats too. So, were the anicient Egyptians black or not??? Because they practically worshipped cats. If you wanna worship your ancestors (since black people seem to do that a lot), then you better start liking cats and treating your pets with respect.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 2, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> The "Black Thanksgiving" memes spreading on Facebook last year, naming all the good things about Thanksgiving in black households, and bad things in white households. But wasn't Thanksgiving an evil day, for whites to celebrate violence and enslavement against Native Americans? Why are black people still celebrating it? Shouldn't they protest it like they protested the 4th of July?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



Sure. They can bring up anything they wish to. That's what this forum is for many here. It is a haven for some people to say whatever they want to......no matter how asinine it is,


----------



## Mudda (Sep 2, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Your only answer is to pretend that you have an answer. Got it.


----------



## Mudda (Sep 2, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you're saying that you like to respond in asinine threads? Why?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




Nice try at attempting to spin what I actually stated into what you would like to hear.
Not working.....but a great example of "asinine".


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mudda said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



Why "pretend"?  I won't dignify nonsense. If that is an issue with you, there is no need to respond to what I post. 

Hopefully you "get" that.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 4, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


You can bring up whatever you want to. The problem is I wont take you seriously while youre fucking up in your own communities.  You must retarded if you think you as white person have some kind leg up when it comes to being authorized to point out anything with the state of affairs the white community is in even with a head start and legal legacy to prop you up.


----------



## Mudda (Sep 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Actually, we're not "the white community", just some people debating stuff on a chat board. If the topic is too tough for you, I understand that you want to avoid responding. Which says a lot right there.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I know I'm not the "white community"  but you are. When you get your shit straight then you can come with a modicum of credibility. Since you and your community stay in a state of constant decay and remains problematic you will be dead long before you will ever be able to do that.


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> White men fear anything with more strength than them including women. Strength is not always in the muscles. its also in the brain power, the mental and physical toughness. White men have an inferiority complex. You just proved it. Black people loving to be Black in no way infringes on your right to love yourself.  What is threatening about that to you?  Obviously its your inferiority complex hard at work. I mean when you look at it you can easily see why we cant help but love ourselves, our achievements under duress,  and the melanin we produce.
> 
> Of course this is universal logic. Even your founding white forefathers spoke on this very dynamic. I believe it was Thomas Jefferson that was afraid of the day when whites would have to pay for enslaving people.  Maybe you reside in an illiterate universe. i really dont know but please dont make dumb statements like you just did talking about universal logic. What you obviously meant to say was your logic which only the very saddest of white trash consider as reality.


sigh...

1. Some individuals have inferiority complexes. Many do not. You know this. Especially the white nationalists and stuff... they really think they're the best.

2. There's a huge difference between loving being black, and saying _"if you don't produce the highest melanin level, you don't deserve to be alive"_. Simple concept to grasp self-love without hatred for others. But again, some individuals can't do it. 

3. Have fun calling everyone stupid!



Mudda said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > OK. So here is a question for you. When and from who did you hear that a black person or any for that matter believes that "everything in the world was invented by black people"?
> ...


A lot of people do- even white cucks. It's sad to have people hate themselves.



ClosedCaption said:


>





ClosedCaption said:


>



Why do some black people always do this shit??? Instead of even trying to use words to answer questions or argue against them, you post random meme .GIFs. You know, the saying _"A picture is worth a thousand words"_ doesn't apply to everything. I mean really, do some of you guys send in resumes to employers with nothing but these pictures of them? So much for the race that taught everyone how to read and write, right? Unless these are actually Egyptian heiroglyphics.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White men fear anything with more strength than them including women. Strength is not always in the muscles. its also in the brain power, the mental and physical toughness. White men have an inferiority complex. You just proved it. Black people loving to be Black in no way infringes on your right to love yourself.  What is threatening about that to you?  Obviously its your inferiority complex hard at work. I mean when you look at it you can easily see why we cant help but love ourselves, our achievements under duress,  and the melanin we produce.
> ...


I disagree. Most whites have an inferiority complex or they would not have stood idly by while this occurred. They did so because they know they need help to maintain their position and hold on the resources in this country.

I've never heard any Black person say "you dont deserve to be alive if you dont produce the highest level of melanin". Thats a pretty dumb claim you just made because most Black dont produce the highest level of melanin.  I need to see something credible besides your claim to back this up.  Hatred of others comes from constant attacks. If you dont want any hatred directed your way you need to deal with your inferiority complex that causes you to start stuff.

I think at some point Black people realize that talking to some whites is like expecting a chimp to understand that all human religions source from Africa.  Thats why they just post pictures and laugh at white people such as yourself. Now that I am sure you dont really want to understand anything I wont bother you anymore.


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I disagree. Most whites have an inferiority complex or they would not have stood idly by while this occurred. They did so because they know they need help to maintain their position and hold on the resources in this country.
> 
> I've never heard any Black person say "you dont deserve to be alive if you dont produce the highest level of melanin". Thats a pretty dumb claim you just made because most Black dont produce the highest level of melanin.  I need to see something credible besides your claim to back this up.  Hatred of others comes from constant attacks. If you dont want any hatred directed your way you need to deal with your inferiority complex that causes you to start stuff.
> 
> I think at some point Black people realize that talking to some whites is like expecting a chimp to understand that all human religions source from Africa.  Thats why they just post pictures and laugh at white people such as yourself. Now that I am sure you dont really want to understand anything I wont bother you anymore.


Or maybe they stood idly because they didn't want to be attacked too? Interracial couples and groups have been attacked in the past, called n*****-lover while being beaten, etc. Selfish not to stand up for wrongdoing and racism? Yes. But most humans value their own safety first.

Again, it was a picture I saw posted on several black Facebook pages. I'll try to find it if you really want to see the proof of it. Though I agree with you that the person who made the image may have received attacks or hatred from white people for them to make the image to begin with.

Also, the "all human _____ is from Africa" is redundant, at best, because if the Out of Africa theory is correct, then it goes without even saying. Unless you meant more recently than that... in which case, no, not all religions do. If you mean all of the popular religions, then the Middle East is not Africa. And religion isn't important, anyway. It never caused anything good, but that's beside the point. 

So basically, they post pictures to try to seem like a smart-ass and laugh at the fact that they're just being uppity and not giving direct answers? Okay then.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Most whites have an inferiority complex or they would not have stood idly by while this occurred. They did so because they know they need help to maintain their position and hold on the resources in this country.
> ...


I couldnt resist educating you one last time. You say that the ME is not Africa. I would need to know who told you this?  You obviously have no clue that the ME all the way to india was originally considered part of Africa by the Greeks which is exactly why I implore you to at least research before you say things that betray your ignorance.


----------



## Mudda (Sep 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The topic is too tough for you. Got it.


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I couldnt resist educating you one last time. You say that the ME is not Africa. I would need to know who told you this?  You obviously have no clue that the ME all the way to india was originally considered part of Africa by the Greeks which is exactly why I implore you to at least research before you say things that betray your ignorance.


1. What race were the Greeks? Why listen to what they said?

2. Were the people in South Asia actually black though?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I couldnt resist educating you one last time. You say that the ME is not Africa. I would need to know who told you this?  You obviously have no clue that the ME all the way to india was originally considered part of Africa by the Greeks which is exactly why I implore you to at least research before you say things that betray your ignorance.
> ...



1. I believe what they wrote about because they werent white and gave credit to the Eyptians. The Greeks didnt even like white people. They thought they were savages.

2. Yes they were and many still are actually Black.  Why do you think the Greeks called all of them Ethiopians?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He's from a white tribe that is the 42+2 chromosome theory...


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 7, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> 1. I believe what they wrote about because they werent white and gave credit to the Eyptians. The Greeks didnt even like white people. They thought they were savages.
> 
> 2. Yes they were and many still are actually Black.  Why do you think the Greeks called all of them Ethiopians?


1. What color were the Greek? I mean their skin tone. Were they tan? A shade of brown?

2. Since when the fuck is Ethiopia in South Asia? I know historically black people lived there. You're using definitions from how long ago? Words change over time. The word "flat" described the Earth at one point to many people. 



Moonglow said:


> He's from a white tribe that is the 42+2 chromosome theory...


Is all you guys do come up with childish insults that have no thought to them? Or is that just part of your "dissing" culture? Like "yo mama"?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I believe what they wrote about because they werent white and gave credit to the Eyptians. The Greeks didnt even like white people. They thought they were savages.
> ...


1. I never saw the ancient greeks. Some say they were a mixed population which bears out in DNA testing. They have the highest percentage of African DNA in europe. From their scorn of white skinned people I would say they were tan or brown.

2. Since the Greeks called that area Ethiopia which was long before whites were sentient enough to call it something different.  Ethiopia is a Greek word which means "burnt face". its not the original name of that modern day African nation.  Obviously this is another thing you are ignorant of.  I bet you didn't even know the southern part of the atlantic ocean was called the Ethiopian Ocean at one point did you?


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 8, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> 1. I never saw the ancient greeks. Some say they were a mixed population which bears out in DNA testing. They have the highest percentage of African DNA in europe. From their scorn of white skinned people I would say they were tan or brown.


A lot of people considered "white" are naturally tan, just like a lot of people considered non-white are naturally pale (without being albino or having vitiligo).


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> 
> I see a lot of black militiant/black power stuff lately- I went to a very mixed school, so I see black people posting it on Facebook a lot. I've seen YouTube videos by militiants like Gazi Kodzo and Sensei Aishitemasu (if you know either of these, it means you frequent the "political side" of YouTube).
> 
> ...


Egyptian blacks were slaves. They hated the cats because they had a great life while blacks slaved away building the pyramids.

Blacks take out their anger over slavery on dogs.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thank you for saying us Greeks are the closest to black people, my brotha


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> ...


He said he was bi polar what do you expect.

This is where people come to ask our dumb questions and say our stupid thoughts out loud. I love it! Who is this guy?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I'm looking for serious answers.
> ...


That's insane. Everyone know us Greeks invented everything except for jewdaoism


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I believe what they wrote about because they werent white and gave credit to the Eyptians. The Greeks didnt even like white people. They thought they were savages.
> ...


Actually it was slight that flew past you ability to respond in like...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


Like the Olympics in da nude....


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

peabody said:


> Whites have evolved poorly. Many of them are fat, pastey and cowardly. The males drink Budwiser do meth. They will save themselves if they mix with blacks, with Mexicans and with arabs, creating a world in the future where everyone is brown. California, where white people are no longer the majority, is already headed in that direction.


Do you think you grand kids care if they have blonde hair or brown?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


If your ancestors were Georgetown slaves you get preferential treatment. And Georgetown kept good records of all their slaves.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I never saw the ancient greeks. Some say they were a mixed population which bears out in DNA testing. They have the highest percentage of African DNA in europe. From their scorn of white skinned people I would say they were tan or brown.
> ...


Obviously that doesnt make sense. If white people were tan when they decided to describe themselves as white, dont you think they would have called themselves tan?  They knew they were pale and decided to glorify a genetic mistake.by mother nature. That in itself would have been fine but they went further and had to involve other people and say because they were not pale then they were inferior. Classic inferiority complex on display there by whites..


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 9, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I specifically said that some people _who are considered to be white_ are. Meaning, they fit the definition of European ancestry. Hell, nowadays, a lot of census polls will put Middle Eastern into the "white" category, which makes Middle Eastern people (and white people) pissed off. It's confusing at times.

But I mean, I know white people who naturally have tan skin. They're described as white because they do not fit in any other category.

Just like "black" described more than one skin color and is not used literally anymore (if it ever really was?).

You can tell by someone's facial features and other features, not just skin color. Why do albino black people and albino white people look different?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


Your ignorance is amazing. I honestly cant believe you just said that.  There are non albino Blacks that look just like white people. Have you ever heard of the term "passing"? There are albino Blacks that look just like white albinos. Are you a teenager or something?

The US classifies you as caucasian even if youre Black and come from certain parts of Africa

.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I get the impression he is referring to the fact that Africa has educated europeans twice and that somehow means that Blacks invented everything. Maybe from his perspective that makes sense?


So Africa has provided education to 2 Europeans? How charitable if them.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> There are albino Blacks that look just like white albinos


Sorry, but no. Theyvlook like albino negroes.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > There are albino Blacks that look just like white albinos
> ...


You dont have to agree. I was just informing you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I get the impression he is referring to the fact that Africa has educated europeans twice and that somehow means that Blacks invented everything. Maybe from his perspective that makes sense?
> ...


More than 2. If it was only 2 you would still be living in a cave and eating each other.


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > I specifically said that some people _who are considered to be white_ are. Meaning, they fit the definition of European ancestry. Hell, nowadays, a lot of census polls will put Middle Eastern into the "white" category, which makes Middle Eastern people (and white people) pissed off. It's confusing at times.
> ...


1. The man in that video is black and doesn't even look white, so I don't get why they would classify him as anything but black but maybe because this was the 80's. I know "latinos" (which isn't a race to begin with) who look obviously black but will go out of their way to deny being black.

As for Arabs being classified as white... most white people diagree with that too. Especially due to Islamaphobia, they don't want to be classed with Arabic peoples, and vice versa.

2. You're just proving my point more... that you can't always tell someone's race by looking at them. I say this because you say that the Greeks had tan skin and hated white people, but there are white people with tan skin. Then you call me stupid and say that the definition of white means pale, while admitting that there are pale black people. 

3. Most people do not believe the ancient Egyptians were white. They got around this dilemma in textbooks though by showing only pictures of artifacts and the pyramids and such, and no rendered depictions of what they looked like.


----------



## peabody (Sep 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have evolved poorly. Many of them are fat, pastey and cowardly. The males drink Budwiser do meth. They will save themselves if they mix with blacks, with Mexicans and with arabs, creating a world in the future where everyone is brown. California, where white people are no longer the majority, is already headed in that direction.
> ...


No. Why do you ask?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 11, 2016)

peabody said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


Why does anyone care about the white race, Greek race, black race. I only care about the human race. If I met a nice black or Asian woman, what race would my kid care about?

Im a brunette. I'll love my kid if he's a blonde, nappy head, even a red head. OK maybe not a red head but everything else.

To be honest I don't care what my neighbors are as long as they are middle class or up


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...




No. This goes on to this day. Its not an 80's thing.

I called you stupid because you actually think someone is dumb enough to believe that since there are some mixed whites that can tan then that means all whites are tan.

There are millions of whites that believe the ancient Egyptians were white. How do you think all the movies depict them as white and remain successful?  You cant be that sheltered can you?


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The man in that video is black and doesn't even look white, so I don't get why they would classify him as anything but black but maybe because this was the 80's. I know "latinos" (which isn't a race to begin with) who look obviously black but will go out of their way to deny being black.
> ...


I never said that all whites are tan. When did I say that? I said that not every white person is pale as can be. And being tan doesn't automatically make them mixed, like not being dark-skinned doesn't automaitcally make a black person mixed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...


Since we are talking about a group and not specific individuals why would you bring up such a stupid point then?  Thats like claiming Black people are white because some Black people can pass for white.  Since pure whites lost the ability to produce melanin in their skin of course the ones that can tan have been mixed.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 16, 2016)

Black.."passing" as white:


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Black.."passing" as white:


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 16, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Since we are talking about a group and not specific individuals why would you bring up such a stupid point then?  Thats like claiming Black people are white because some Black people can pass for white.  Since pure whites lost the ability to produce melanin in their skin of course the ones that can tan have been mixed.


Bullshit. So what exactly is considered "pure white" then, since you seem to be such an expert on it?



Gracie said:


> Black.."passing" as white:


One of those was proven to not be black, and another is only assumed to possibly be, with no actual proof.



Asclepias said:


>


Does Jessica's 2% black really count?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Since we are talking about a group and not specific individuals why would you bring up such a stupid point then?  Thats like claiming Black people are white because some Black people can pass for white.  Since pure whites lost the ability to produce melanin in their skin of course the ones that can tan have been mixed.
> ...


Ask your racist ancestors who coined the term because they felt inferior and needed to prop themselves up. They said whites were the purest white skin.

Caucasian race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"In his earlier racial typology, Meiners put forth that Caucasians had the "*whitest,* most blooming and most delicate skin""


I had no idea Jessica Alba had any Black in her at all.  Matter of fact she was upset that she didnt have any if you watch her reaction. She was really trying to distance herself from being european. She knew that the Spanish has a lot of African DNA. See how dumb you look now?  I was talking about her husband who is Black.


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 16, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Ask your racist ancestors who coined the term because they felt inferior and needed to prop themselves up. They said whites were the purest white skin.
> 
> Caucasian race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


That's assuming that every white person is descended from northern Europeans/Germanics. Yeah, they followed the idea because it benefited them but not every white group believed that, just like only like 5 countries were actually involved in the slave trade, not the entirety of Europe.

And you're comparing earlier definitions to what is now considered. What would you consider the Jersey Shore guidos?

As for Jessica, I was just going by a few links I clicked that said somewhere around the 2% mark. Either way, I was pointing out that she wasn't black, so, you didn't disprove anything I said.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ask your racist ancestors who coined the term because they felt inferior and needed to prop themselves up. They said whites were the purest white skin.
> ...


No. I'm not comparing anything. I just told you to look up what whites first defined white to be. If they were tan they wouldnt have said only the "whitest skin".  I cant help it if your inferiority complex caused you guys to try and change the definition later when you found out how recessive you are.

You shouldnt have focused on Jessica. I never mentioned her name.  Obviously i was talking about her husband.  Youre right that i didnt disprove anything. I did prove you were stupid to assume i was talking about Jessica.


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 16, 2016)

Stupid, stupid, retarded, idiot, stupid, stupid, where did you learn all these insults?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Stupid, stupid, retarded, idiot, stupid, stupid, where did you learn all these insults?


Those are words in the english language which is from europe where white people hail from.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 16, 2016)

Interracial marriages are good for everybody. When a white person marries a person of color, the offspring has diminished chances of getting osteoporosis. That was just one of the many examples of benefits of interracial marriages.


----------



## weirdworms (Sep 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Those are words in the english language which is from europe where white people hail from.


Nice answer.



Vikrant said:


> Interracial marriages are good for everybody. When a white person marries a person of color, the offspring has diminished chances of getting osteoporosis. That was just one of the many examples of benefits of interracial marriages.


But then shouldn't the "person of color" just breed with other "people of color"?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Those are words in the english language which is from europe where white people hail from.
> ...


Well you asked. I just told the truth.

Its not really necessary. All the offspring of such a union has to do is breed back into the people of color. That offsets the recessive genes.  That may mean whites will disappear but hey nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 17, 2016)

weirdworms said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Those are words in the english language which is from europe where white people hail from.
> ...



That will be selfish because that will not help white folks with the myriad of their problems tied to their lack of pigmentation 

BTW, I do not think the word breeding is used when talking about humans.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



People of all colors add to the beauty of this world. This includes Indians, Africans, Europeans, you name it.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 17, 2016)

My question for blacks is:  Black activists want various statues (including President Jackson's) removed, yet aren't demanding mosques cease being built.  Islam was actually a leader in slavery, enslaving millions of blacks (mostly women).
The men they enslaved, they castrated, hence you don't see that many blacks in the Arab nations and Middle East. And, their Koran clearly not only condones slavery, but advocates for it and slavery exists today in some of their areas.  Why not go after them as well?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> My question for blacks is:  Black activists want various statues (including President Jackson's) removed, yet aren't demanding mosques cease being built.  Islam was actually a leader in slavery, enslaving millions of blacks (mostly women).
> The men they enslaved, they castrated, hence you don't see that many blacks in the Arab nations and Middle East. And, their Koran clearly not only condones slavery, but advocates for it and slavery exists today in some of their areas.  Why not go after them as well?


There is no answer for such an asinine question. Lots of Blacks are Islamic and yes there are many Blacks in Arab nations. If you did not rely on the media to inform you of such things you wouldnt appear to be so ignorant of the facts.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > My question for blacks is:  Black activists want various statues (including President Jackson's) removed, yet aren't demanding mosques cease being built.  Islam was actually a leader in slavery, enslaving millions of blacks (mostly women).
> ...


It's not an asinine question.  The question stands.......blacks want statues structures torn down that represent those who condoned slavery.  The Koran not only condoned slavery but encouraged it and it is still practiced by Islam in some areas of the world.  So, if slavery is so abhorrent, why not tear down Islamic structures?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Yes. Its an asinine question.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You have to stop looking in the mirror when you are talking.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 18, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> ...


Well, the OP does a have a point, black posters always end up with this "we don't have to answer to you" bullshit. Being irrational and using race as a one size fits all  "get out of jail free" excuse to avoid reality  dosen't work anymore. Rational people don't do that.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is NOT an asinine question.
You are avoiding the issue.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 18, 2016)

MaryL said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...




You just described every post you've ever made.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Why?  What happens to you when you look in the mirror and talk?  When I do it I get impressed with gods wizardry in constructing me into the fine specimen of man so many women love.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Yes its an asinine question and i wont honor it with an attempted response. When the poster figures out what is asinine about the question and corrects it then they can expect an answer from me.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your usual cop out, "I'm too smart to condescend to your question.".


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I never said I was too smart. That was your inferiority complex convincing you of that. While in this specific case its a good bet I am smarter than you that was not my rationale in refusing to answer your question. Your question fails as a logical fallacy.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope...I can actually feel the stick up your ass as you attempt to address non-Blacky with "Smarter Than Thou" Prose.
But you're too delicious to give up.
Damn!  There HAS to be a cure.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Your sexual fantasies about sticks in my ass are none of my business. I have no issue with you being gay but I'm not so please refrain from future sexual advances or comments about how delicious I am.

Again if you feel intimidated by my intellect that is your inferiority complex that you need to deal with and maybe get some counseling so you handle these situations more effectively in the future.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am SO intimidated by your intellect.
LOL!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Try not to be. Once you become educated yourself that feeling will disappear.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are a racist scumbag Jew. What have blacks done to you? Did they gas you like insects? Did they chase you out of Europe?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am empathetic to the political plight of Blacks, unlike Indians who have Blacks at the bottom of their Caste system, and treat Blacks like slaves.
Clinton will do NOTHING to enable Blacks to enter the professional world.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I am Indian and I am standing up for blacks. You are Jew and you have been engaging in racism against blacks in threads after threads. You are nothing but a racist Jew like your other Jewish buddies that are polluting this forum.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



You as an individual may be standing up for Blacks but your Caste system inherently considers them to be lower than cows.
I have always stood up for humans and my religion forces me to do so.
I am bothered by how Reagan and his upper crust cronies , for the sake of more money, forced Globalism upon the US forcing Blacks out of the professional world and into slums.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Don't use so called caste system to provide cover for your Jewish bigotry. Caste system is not making you racist. Using your logic, it can be suggested that your bigoted Jewish heritage is making you a scumbag racist. You are nothing but a filthy, racist Jew. Get a life and stop spreading hate against black people or Indian people or any group of people. It was not Indians or blacks who chased Jews out of Middle East and Europe. It was not Indians or blacks who gassed you. Indians gave you c*** sucking Jews shelters when nobody in the world would have you in their country. If you were an educated person and if you knew about history, you would have known that.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



American pigs encountered Indian pigs who came up with the story that anyone NOT an Indian is incapable of performing ANY task.
And that's why 99% of all Business Visas in America are Indians.
That's also why Apple is light years ahead of all the other Software firms that ship in the Indians...Indians are simply The Best And The Brightest, even though they can't support their own country without the vanishing American consumer.
Whatever WILL happen within the next 5 years, if Hillary wins, when the American consumer can no longer feed India?
It's a REAL question...answer it.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Scumbag Jew, 

Who gave you the right to decide whether Indians can come in or not? Go back to Middle East, you c*** sucking filthy Jew.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The Jews who lobbied and paid off Congress to pass the laws to allow you to suck us dry.
Now try doing something on your own.
Something original...that actually works.
You know, like non-Indians did before Clinton started bringing in the cheap Indians who couldn't get jobs in India.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> weirdworms said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was looking for a forum to post race questions I have... reddit doesn't seem to be a good place for it (and tumblr definitely isn't).
> ...


I have a question. They talked a lot about blacks in the debate. Is trump wrong or lying when he talks about the black communities in America?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 26, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





The both of you, with this anti-Indian and anti-Jewish nonsense, sound like dimwitted fucking buffoons. Be better than this.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 29, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Learn to read, idiot. I am not being anti-Jew.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 30, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are a retard. That basically means you are a worthless Jew. A borderline illiterate Jew like you should be the last person calling Indians cheap labor. There are Indians leading research in cutting edge fields like Quantum Computing while Jews like you are driving around New York installing cameras in shopping malls. Get a life, c*** sucking Jew.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Black.."passing" as white:


Apparently Africans believe in the "one drop" theory. I haven't checked all, but Warren Harding  had NO African blood.

You people live in your own damn "reality "


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 30, 2016)

BTW, Nicole Richie was ADOPTED. She ain't black either.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 30, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





Stop.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > weirdworms said:
> ...



Both


----------

